# 277 Nav Comm and 284 Nav Electronic Tech Info



## Fruss (9 Aug 2004)

I'm not sure if that should be here or in Air Force/Naval section..  feel free to move it.

I was looking at the different MOC, I would go into Sig Op but looking around can't hurt..

I was wondering what the job looks like for these 2 other trades..  and do they get deployed often, stay on ships when deployed or in ports..  I've read the CF brochure but would like some more explaination from you guys..

For a guy who loves computer and electronics/communication, what is the best one??

Another thing, in Sig Op, are we just operator or are we tech as well, I mean, do you just receive a msg and send it to somewhere else or do you work with the electronic part of the systems??

And feel free to add any other information you can think as useful.


----------



## Sundborg (10 Aug 2004)

284 is a hard sea trade, which means you are at sea a lot.  The acedemic training for it is very demanding, a lot of recruits fail out.
As for what they do, they will maintain all of the communications equipment on board a ship, such as the SHINCOM.  When one of the pieces of communication equipment fails to operate properly, then that is where the 284 guy comes in.

The 283, 284, and 285 trades are extremely short in #'s right now, if you apply, you would probably get an offer pretty quick.


----------



## Born2Fly (10 Aug 2004)

277 Nav Comm can be a somewhat intersting job if you're really into it.

Basically they are the ships communicators. They process all message traffic to and from the ship, and they also deal with internal communications. They also learn semaphore and other various forms of communications.

The job is getting (or has gotten) a lot more computerized, so if you're good with technology (I assume you are if you're applying for a NET Tech position) then being a Nav Comm shouldn't be that difficult for you.

As for sea time... It varies. Probably not as much as being a NET Tech just because they are so short, but with our Navy, you never know.


Good luck.


----------



## Fruss (14 Aug 2004)

Thanks guys, at least I know what my 2nd and 3rd choices will be!


----------



## Born2Fly (15 Aug 2004)

Just a note on Navy life, because your first choice was army:

In the army, you are a soldier first, then your trade.

The Navy is pretty much the same way. You are a sailor first, then whatever your trade is. So that means standing watches, learning shipboard procedures, going to sea, firefighting/damage control, and sharing a somewhat small space with 200-300 other people. It's not always easy, and you are kept pretty busy.

Don't get me wrong, I loved my short time I was with the Navy. You get to travel, participate in major naval exercises, and be a part of naval boarding parties if you so choose. As well, when you're at sea, you tend to save a lot of money, because there really isn't much to spend money on. Which also makes port visits a lot more fun, because you'll have a lot of money already saved up. Plus you get sea duty allowance.

I just wanted to give you a taste of Navy life if you don't get Sig Op... Just so you're not totally shocked how different Navy life is from Army life.


----------

